# schwinn rim widths S-4 ?



## looneymatthew (May 9, 2013)

are s4 rims for specific schwinns ? tanndems ect. and what are the differences  from s2 rims are they considerd mid weight?  S2  2.25   what are s4 ?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> are s4 rims for specific schwinns ? tanndems ect. and what are the differences  from s2 rims are they considerd mid weight?  S2  2.25   what are s4 ?



Hi Mathew,
The S4 rim is the same as 650B which is a popular size for French tandems and touring bikes, and has recently been used for mountain bikes.The rims are a little bit taller than S2s. The tires are not interchangeable, so you need to buy 650B tires for S4 rims.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 9, 2013)

*thank you*

could not find alot of info. thats what i needed to know thanks alot.





fat tire trader said:


> Hi Mathew,
> The S4 rim is the same as 650B which is a popular size for French tandems and touring bikes, and has recently been used for mountain bikes.The rims are a little bit taller than S2s. The tires are not interchangeable, so you need to buy 650B tires for S4 rims.


----------



## That bike guy (Dec 16, 2016)

S4 came on Walter Weights also


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 16, 2016)

the original tires for the S4 rims were 26x1-1/2 " the 650B tires work,but never seem to fit just right.the Schwinn Hurricane 26x1-1/2 tire are still out there.I recently picked up a set for my 53 welterweight.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 23, 2016)

Tire sizes by Diameter...

   S-2  ...........  559 mm  (26 x 2.125 / 1.75) Balloon , mountain and middleweight
   S-7 ............  571 mm  (26 x 1 3/4 )  Schwinn Middleweight
   S-4 ............  584 mm  (26 x 1 1/2 )  650b / Schwinn Welterweight AND todays new 27.5 tire designation
   EA-3 .........  590 mm   (26 x 1 3/8)  Lightweight
   S-5 / S-6...   597 mm   (26 x 1 1/4 - 1 3/8)  Schwinn Lightweight (AKA as EA-1)


 S5 was intended for 1 3/8" wide tires ( available in 20" 24" and 26" )
 S6 was intended for 1 1/4" wide tires ( available in 20" 24" 26" and 27" )


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 22, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Tire sizes by Diameter...
> 
> S-2  ...........  559 mm  (26 x 2.125 / 1.75) Balloon , mountain and middleweight
> S-7 ............  571 mm  (26 x 1 3/4 )  Schwinn Middleweight
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2019)

That bike guy said:


> S4 came on Walter Weights also
> 
> 
> View attachment 397294
> ...





Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole Pat sure messed up that page to the maXXX! Better not quote/spell anything from it or yall might look like a fool.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ole Pat sure messed up that page to the maXXX! Better not quote/spell anything from it or yall might look like a fool.



Yes...copy/pasta from that site at your own risk!


----------



## GTV (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anyone know how late Schwinn used the S4 wheels on tandems?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

GTV said:


> Does anyone know how late Schwinn used the S4 wheels on tandems?




I believe the Town & Country Tandem had the S-4's all the way to the end with the 63 models.


----------

